# AMD Athlon II x2 240 Vs. Intel Duo Core E5200



## Rit (Jan 6, 2010)

According to PassMark they are rated about the same... I have always gone with AMD processors and never had an Intel. I can get both for about $35-$40 each.

AMD Athlon II x2 240 - 1,582
Intel Duo Core E5200 - 1,631

Thanks in advance!:good:


----------



## StrangleHold (Jan 6, 2010)

I would get the Athlon II 240.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Athlon_II_X2_240/1.html


----------



## mx344 (Jan 6, 2010)

Rit said:


> According to PassMark they are rated about the same... I have always gone with AMD processors and never had an Intel. I can get both for about $35-$40 each.
> 
> AMD Athlon II x2 240 - 1,582
> Intel Duo Core E5200 - 1,631
> ...



+1 with the 240.

The first thing i do when i look at reviews is the gaming preformance, because thats like the only thing i do on my gaming rig, besides video encoding, and the 240 kicks the e5200 butt in the review strangehol posted.
So i would presonally go with the 240, although the e5200 get better overclocking, i would still go with the 240. because its only about 200-300mhz difference in overclock on air.


----------



## Rit (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info! :good:

I don't plan on doing any overclocking and just going all stock. Can't take the chance of something breaking on me since I'm a poor college student .

Would it also matter that the Athlon II x2, would also be a AM3 board and then I'd have to get DDR3 RAM which if I get a 'decent set' would be better than a 'decent set' of DDR2?


----------



## mx344 (Jan 6, 2010)

lol could you post what you think "decent" is?

DDR3 is better than DDR2, but you won't see huge preformance increase if you were to upgrade from DDR2 to DDR3


----------



## Rit (Jan 6, 2010)

well that's why I put "s... I know you can generalize that much when talking about computer components.


----------



## mx344 (Jan 6, 2010)

lol well ok a decent set for ddr2 in my opinion is 800mhz ram. 
and for drr3 1333mhz would be a decent set for me, no you wouldn't see a big preformance increase.


----------

